# Dream Weaver Outcast Rodeo Report



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Had a blast fishing the rodeo last weekend. We were going to fish two open division anglers and one junior but our junior was double booked with a birthday party and couldn't make it so we fished with just two of us.

Our first stop was a grouper number. Grouper fishing is usually tough for me but this weekend was one of our better days. The first drop was a live pinfish and yielded a 13lb Gag.









We broke off and then caught a couple of fish (actually catching one fish that we broke off 30 minutes before) and made pretty short work of our Gag limit.

We then picked up and ran a bit to try for an AJ. 1st drop at the AJ hole was the 3rd place fish for the tournament. 47.5lbs









We spent a considerable amount of time trying to catch a bigger AJ and caught a few 20-30lb fish but didn't find any bigger ones. We did catch multiple kings over 20lbs but since we had a 39lb king in the bud light tournament and it didn't even place we turned the kings loose. That was a mistake. We could have won the king division. Oh well, it is not the first time I have learned the lesson that you should bring your fish to the scales even if you don't think it is a winner.

After AJ and King fishing, we picked up and trolled out to deeper water looking for a Wahoo but didn't get a sniff on the trolling lures.

Out in the deeper water we set up for a couple of 400+ft drops. We had multiple big hits but got rocked a few times. We did manage to wrestle one yellow edge out of the rocks and it placed 2nd in the grouper division at 15.5lbs.









Had a great time fishing the rodeo this year and can't wait for next year!:thumbsup:


----------

